# 2015 Z1 Bottom Bracket question



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello,

I am considering purchasing a 2015 Z1 frameset and would like to know if the BB30 bottom bracket is compatible with Campagnolo's Ultra-Torque OS-Fit integrated cups BB30 68x42.

Additionally, I was looking at the Praxis website to see if their Ultra Torque conversion BB would work and I found this note posted: 

_FELT F1, F2, AND Z1 - 2011-2014 versions of these frames used
Felt’s custom Carbon BB30 with a non-removable carbon
sleeve/lip. (see photo) This custom shell prevents installation
of the Praxis Conversion BB.
2015 models of these frames use regular aluminum BB30 and
are perfect for installation. _

The Felt website says nothing about using aluminum in the 2015 Z1 frameset and the Z1 frame photo seems to show the stepped carbon BB. Can anyone confirm or refute this?

Thank you very much for the help,
John Marrocco


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jemsurvey said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am considering purchasing a 2015 Z1 frameset and would like to know if the BB30 bottom bracket is compatible with Campagnolo's Ultra-Torque OS-Fit integrated cups BB30 68x42.
> 
> ...


Z1 uses a carbonBB shell.
the Campy cups can be installed but the inner surface needs to be slightly <0.6mm narrowed to press in completely because the campy cups are designed to run w/o the C-clips.

The modification has been done dozens of times as I've fielded this question from many consumers.

-SD


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

SD,

Thanks for the reply. How difficult is it to do this modification and who would do it...Can I order a frame from Felt with the modification? Are there any other Campy compatible cups that work without the modification?

Also, how does this modification affect the Felt warranty?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jemsurvey said:


> SD,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. How difficult is it to do this modification and who would do it...Can I order a frame from Felt with the modification? Are there any other Campy compatible cups that work without the modification?
> 
> ...


John,
The modification is made to the BB cups, not the frame. 
The modification does not void the frame warranty as the frame is not modified, the cups are.
If you are skilled mechanically and have lots of patience the mod can be done with some metal sand paper ~80g and a flat surface or using a surface grinder or mill.

There are no other cups available that allow Campagnolo crankset installation however Campagnolo does make BB30 cranksets IIRC.

-Dave


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Dave,

Thank you. This makes much more sense. I'm going to assume that once the material is removed from the cups it should not impact the function and secure fitting of the cups?

I was worried there for a moment as I thought you meant the inner lip needed to be narrowed. Should have put my thinking cap on 

Thanks again for the help....I'm really looking forward t getting this frame.
John


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Dave, 
One more question if you don't mind. With the stepped bottom bracket would I expect any issues in removal of the Campy cups?

Thanks again,
John


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

John,
No, not with the proper tools. The inserted portion of the cup has a thicker wall than the carbon shoulder in the frame.
-SD


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Dave


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

In a frame with an alloy sleeve BB shell like Cannondale, the cups are a nice firm fit, can be pressed in dry, and stay in place for years. I have a 2010 Supersix with Campy cups pressed in with no problems at all.

SD hasn't mentioned it, but some installations will benefit from the use of Loctite. I don't know about your Felt.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Dave,

Do you know if the Wheel Mfg. BB30 Adapter for Campagnolo Cranks (Wheels Manufacturing BB30-CAMP) will work with the Z1 BB? If so do you have any comment on whether it is better or worse than machining down the Campy cups. I would assume that this adapter would work with the supplied FSA BB30 bearings?

My only issue with the machining is that looking at photos of the Campy BB30 cups there seems to be an o-ring installed and once the inner side is machined I wonder if there will be enough material to hold the o-ring in place?

Thanks again so much for your help,
John


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jemsurvey said:


> Dave,
> 
> Do you know if the Wheel Mfg. BB30 Adapter for Campagnolo Cranks (Wheels Manufacturing BB30-CAMP) will work with the Z1 BB? If so do you have any comment on whether it is better or worse than machining down the Campy cups. I would assume that this adapter would work with the supplied FSA BB30 bearings?
> 
> ...


I cut my campy cups and retained the o-ring. I have no experience with campagnolo adapters from Wheels.

-SD


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

OK, thanks for your time SD


----------

